# Kubota m6950



## Corey bryant (May 21, 2021)

After about an hour of cutting hay the lift arms won’t raise up and the hydraulics that stand the mower up won’t work either. I have to let it set for several hours before it will pick it up. I changed the hydraulic filter today and had the same results. Any idea what could be going on? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Corey, welcome to the tractor forum.

I suspect that you have an air leak somewhere in your hydraulic pump suction line. After an hour of operation, your hydraulic fluid becomes aerated to the extent that the system can no longer function. Leave it sit for a couple of hours, and the air breaks out of the fluid and you're back in business for a while.

Most likely sources...see items #200 and #230 on attached parts diagram. Short hose sections. I think these hose sections are in the line to absorb vibration, so they must be in the line. Could also be o-rings #140 and #260?? Or possibly the filter seal??









Kubota M6950 (2wd / Rops) Parts


Kubota M6950 (2wd / Rops) Parts



www.messicks.com





You can check my theory out... after it quits operating, pull the hydraulic fluid dipstick. You should a milky looking fluid full of tiny air bubbles.


----------



## Corey bryant (May 21, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Corey, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I suspect that you have an air leak somewhere in your hydraulic pump suction line. After an hour of operation, your hydraulic fluid becomes aerated to the extent that the system can no longer function. Leave it sit for a couple of hours, and the air breaks out of the fluid and you're back in business for a while.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will look into it


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Corey, one other thing.... look at your steel suction tubes for any evidence of oil wetness. You may have a small crack or a hole in the tubing?


----------



## broncobilly_69 (May 26, 2010)

And let us know what you find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

